# Carrying extra powder / bullets



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Not sure how everyone else does this during the hunt, this is how I do. I take extra BH209 tubes fill 3 with powder and 2 with extra bullets, I then put them in a stretchable ammo carrier that i usually use for center fire cartridges, they are easy to get to and out of the way.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just use 2 speed loaders and keep extra powder, bullets, and primers in my pack.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I just use 2 speed loaders and keep extra powder, bullets, and primers in my pack.


Ditto. Speedloaders to contain powder, bullet & sabot. Got the primers on a lanyard around my neck. In my possibles bag I have a small bottle I keep extra powder in, have more sabots and bullets in a ziplock, and field cleaning supplies.

*Edit: I use this to carry powder in my bag

https://www.rei.com/product/402055/nalgene-polyethylene-bottle-4-fl-oz

PS: I bought some of those 209 powder tubes for range shooting. The printing on the sides are way off when compared to my normal brass volume powder measure.

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I carry a couple speed loaders with 3 Pyrodex pellets "since I shoot 150" and bullet-sabot and it still has room for a disk 209 primer on top. So I have one complete load in each. Good luck everyone. Oh ya I carry them like that too on my guns. Mines a stretchable shot shell carrier. Well I can reload in under 9 seconds haha :}see below


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Possibles bag on my belt with a small powder horn, bullets/sabots, bore snake, patches, jag. I don't carry quick loads. I can load under 10 seconds, and usually the animal will be in the next county if missed with the first shot. I've only had to use a follow-up shot once on a deer.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Ditto. Speedloaders to contain powder, bullet & sabot. Got the primers on a lanyard around my neck. In my possibles bag I have a small bottle I keep extra powder in, have more sabots and bullets in a ziplock, and field cleaning supplies.
> 
> *Edit: I use this to carry powder in my bag
> 
> ...


Those tubes are way off for sure, if i measure by weight or volume they are never close. Interesting to see how everyone carries their extras.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

like others, I keep some speed loads ready. I keep one load in my Badlands bino case, so it's easily accessible. I've also got my primer tool with a primer in bino case. I keep another speed load and primer in my pocket. 

funny thing is that I've never needed a second shot.




most years I don't need the first either! :-|

Everything else goes in the pack.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I wear a fly fishing vest with many pockets I have a 5 shot speed loader and everything needed including a pocket for extra batteries for my red dot.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

PBH said:


> like others, I keep some speed loads ready. I keep one load in my Badlands bino case, so it's easily accessible. I've also got my primer tool with a primer in bino case. I keep another speed load and primer in my pocket.
> 
> funny thing is that I've never needed a second shot.
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea i never thought about putting them in my bino case, i may change my setup to that as my case has a few extra pockets i could use.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I use these tubes to keep powder in in my pack. The 5 ml hold 110 grains of BH209 just fine. https://www.ebay.com/itm/25-Blackhorn209-Black-Powder-Compatible-Charge-Tubes-Muzzleloader-Vial-Lanes-/181609219363

For quick loads I use the TC 4 in 1 speed loaders and the TC rubber 209 primer carriers.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

this is the vest works perfect.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I carry the TC flex loader in the waist belt pocket of my pack. Holds 3 loads (sabot+pellets) and 4 primers. Like others have said though, a reload and shoot again scenario has never happened to me.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

bossloader said:


> this is the vest works perfect.


Hey! Someone's tongue is hanging out.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

flyfisher20 said:


> I carry the TC flex loader in the waist belt pocket of my pack. Holds 3 loads (sabot+pellets) and 4 primers. Like others have said though, a reload and shoot again scenario has never happened to me.


Really? Or have you never shot anything with a muzzy? I don't care if the animal falls 10 feet away and looks stone dead the first thing I do is cram another load down the barrel while watching the animal. Until I jam my muzzle in the critters eye I figure its still alive and going to get up at any time. I've seen animals do weird things after being shot which have taught me to reload, watch the animal and be ready to shoot again.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

muddydogs said:


> flyfisher20 said:
> 
> 
> > I carry the TC flex loader in the waist belt pocket of my pack. Holds 3 loads (sabot+pellets) and 4 primers. Like others have said though, a reload and shoot again scenario has never happened to me.
> ...


I've shot lots of deer with a muzzle loader. Yes, every time I've shot a deer I've reload just in case, but never pulled the trigger m again after the reload. Never had to pull out my inner NASCAR pit crew to reload and fire again as quickly as possible.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I carry 4 speed loaders in my pockets along with my short starter. If I need 5 shots then I should be at the range not hunting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I *always* reload my rifle after shooting an animal. You never know when you need to shoot at a man eating grouse in self defense.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Know what you call a unloaded rifle? 



A club. 


I always expect the unexpected and a animal that jumps up as you approach is one of them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I always expect the unexpected and a animal that jumps up as you approach is one of them.


Been there done that. Hit a deer just a bit high, shocked his spine and he dropped like a rock. Walked over to see find him thrashing, he got on his feet and took off like rocket... didn't make it very far though 

-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I use these little plastic storage tubes cut to the exact length of the pellets & bullet as speedloaders: https://www.hobbylobby.com/Beads-Je...zers/Small-Clear-Plastic-Storage-Tubes/p/9503.
$3 for 6 makes it really nice and cheap to replace lost or broken ones.

I have a primer caddy that holds 8 primers so I figure I may as well carry 8 loads & I carry them on my belt in something like this: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Deluxe-Rifle-Ammo-Carrier-by-Allen-Company/39228557

Worked quite nicely for the last several years...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I wear a multi pocket hunting fanny pack backwards, main big pocket in front and the 3 smaller pockets on each side. One pocket has a few speed loaders one small pocket has some patches, front pocket has extra powder, starter, and tools for breech and nipple removal and cleaning. one small pocket has caps.

As far as reloading, most of my animals have gone down on the first shot, however my first deer I shot 4 times, that guy did not want to stay down, all 4 were kill shots. Then my LE elk was 4 shots, first one behind left shoulder right where I wanted it, second was in the right shoulder, I think I pulled it, third shot was in the spine, I thought I had missed, he started to get up and as I aimed behind his right front shoulder it gave out and he fell which made me hit high, and the 4th shot was in the neck, the kill shot, while he was down but still had his head up.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm impressed with you guys. Like I mentioned, I've never needed a 2nd shot. Most years my 1st shot comes a day (or two, or three) after the hunt ends. :-|

Crossing fingers that this year I'll get a shot in the next three days, not including the first "foul" shot.


----------

